
Tell HN: Found an odd phenomena in Mac's word-relevancy mappings - williamle8300
If you own a Mac computer, launch any official Mac app that has a textfield (TextEdit, Notes, Stickies, etc)<p>1) hit `escape` to get a list of Mac&#x27;s word suggestions. 2) select the first word suggested. 3) and then just repeat these steps again to your heart&#x27;s content, you&#x27;ll get this oddly emotional and inane sentence:<p>&quot;I love you so much fun and I was just a little bit of a new one is the best thing ever is when you have to be a good day to be a good day to be a good day to be a good day [...]&quot;<p>At least that&#x27;s what I got. I wonder if everyone on Mac OSX 10.10 gets this.
======
federicobond
Spanish: La vida de los que se me ocurre mejor forma de reconstruir nuestra
esencia social del hombre aumentan cuando hay una falta de claridad.

Sounds like the corpus had a little too much philosophy or sociology texts.

~~~
williamle8300
How'd you come to that conclusion?

